# The advertisements! D:



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I know every web-site needs a way to say on line, and ads are a way they do that, but please get rid of the pop up ads! Especially the one that pops up in the middle of the screen and is green, and the yellow one at the bottom. We have enough advertisements already, just make it so they don't pop up! You see that big white spot to the left when your posting a thread? You can use that for ads instead of making the pop up!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The only ads that I see are on the right, below the old POTM bar. Are you logged in, and what browser are you using?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

same here funlad...only on the right...maybe elitesrock has been visiting places where he shouldn't....lol


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

lohachata said:


> same here funlad...only on the right...maybe elitesrock has been visiting places where he shouldn't....lol


0_o I will take a screen chat, maybe because I was not logged in I was getting the ads?

I'm using Google chrome.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's the logged in thing. It's one way we get new members. :lol:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The front add is the one I don't like.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

On a rare occasion I have had the pop up ads. I have no idea why they show when they do. It's happened 2 or 3 times in the course of about 2 years. Whatever it is that causes this for me, may be causing it for you. I use Firefox.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I use chrome. Try using Ccleaner or Tempcleaner. That might fix it.


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

lohachata said:


> maybe elitesrock has been visiting places where he shouldn't....lol


i bet my money on what lohachata said lol

i use ad block and get no adds at all. when not logged in without using ad block i get popups, no popups when logged in.
results are the same in Firefox and chrome.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

No ads here ;-)


----------

